# wont lift or turn western unimount



## jmatthes (Dec 4, 2011)

My unimount with solenoid mark IIIA worked fine when I took it off last spring but doesn't now motor runs but doens't lift or turn when I crack hoses to blade angle oil comes out and sprays and blade will turn to right regardless of which hose I crack or which way I push on control


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

wiring issues. ck pwr and gnds, grill pin connectors.


----------



## jmatthes (Dec 4, 2011)

ground is good however i don't seem to be getting any power to any of the three coils that control the spools


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Does your controller light up when you turn it on?


----------



## jmatthes (Dec 4, 2011)

the controller lights up and activates the motor however when I put a volt meter to the terminals of the three coils and try to activate them I don't get any voltage to any of them if I put my tester on the ground at the coils and the positive tip to the battery I get a full 12 vt so my ground must be good. I also have a second controller that I tried with the same results


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

are you testing the truck side? the pins turn green and fall off eventually so check that out, i had to cut mine off last year and used an aftermarket waterproof connector....if its good then follow the harness up and see if its been cut by the firewall etc


----------



## jmatthes (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been testing at the plow the connection between truck and plow has had dielectric grease on it all the time and are in good condition however I have not checked at the firewall. where the two relays are I checked there and changes the wires from one to the other my lights worked in both cases but not the plow


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Check power at the controller connector in the cab. See if u have pwr in, and pwr coming out when you lift or angle, etc... That should be a good starting point


----------



## LaytonTruck (Dec 5, 2011)

*Wont lift or Turn*

Please see link to Western repair manual below Hope this helps

http://library.westernplows.com/default.asp?cat=242


----------

